

A Tribute to the Printer Aldus Manutius, and the Roots of the Paperback - wallflower
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/27/arts/design/a-grolier-club-tribute-to-the-printer-aldus-manutius.html

======
genericuser
Cool trivia piece I didn't know prior to this

> And then there were the unwitting firsts, like what may be the earliest
> known version of “This page left intentionally blank,” preserved in a 1513
> edition of the Greek orators included in the show, along with instructions
> to the binder to remove the extra leaf.

“He printed the instructions in Latin and Greek,” Mr. Clemons said. “But of
course bookbinders couldn’t read Latin or Greek.”

------
msie
I fondly remember Aldus Pagemaker and Aldus Freehand.

